# Help identify species



## Mbuna2018

Hi everyone. I hope I'm posting this in the correct place. I have just started keeping mbuna. Kept a lot of different types of fish before but 1st Time with mbuna. Bought 15 to start in my new tank . I'm having trouble though trying to identify what a few of them are. I don't know how to attach some pictures. If anyone could help this would be much apreciated. Thanks


----------



## DJRansome

Welcome to Cichlid-forum!
viewtopic.php?f=14&t=255440


----------



## Mbuna2018

That seams very complicated. Is there not an easier way? Thanks


----------



## Deeda

You should be able to post a pic directly from your device by using the following steps:

Click the Full Editor button
Below the Submit button click on Upload attachment
Under File Name: click Browse to find the pic on your device
click File Name then Open
click Add the file
click Place Inline to put the pic in your post
click Preview to view your post to see if it looks correct
click Submit to post


----------

